# Gerade ungerade Zahlen



## babuschka (10. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

hat mal jemand nen heißen Tip für mich wie ich am schnellsten erkenne ob eine Zahl int (i>= 0), gerade oder ungerade ist.

Danke

Sonnengott


----------



## cello_ (10. Mai 2004)

if ((zahl%2)==0){//gerade}


----------



## Beni (10. Mai 2004)

2. Möglichkeit für Integer:


```
if( (i & 1) == 0 ){ // gerade }
```


----------



## babuschka (10. Mai 2004)

Hey Leute

das geht ja mal ruck zuck.

Danke für die Tipps


----------

